# Randbepflanzung



## Ingo h. (22. Jan. 2009)

Ich habe im letzten Jahr in meinen Garten einen kleinen Teich angelegt.
Nachdem ich fertig war und den Teich vollständig mit Wasser befüllt hatte, stellte ich fest, dass an der Rückseite (siehe Foto) des Teiches noch sehr viel schwarze Teichfolie zu sehen war.
Was für Pflanzen kann ich einsetzen, die die 30 Folie problemlos überwachsen oder macht es sinn: Löcher in die Folie zu schneiden und Pflanzen einzusetzen, da ich nicht mehr viel Platz habe, um das Ufer umzugestalten.

Ingo


----------



## Redlisch (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hi Ingo,

suche mal nach Ufermatte ... KLICK.
Das sollte das richtige für dich sein.

Axel

PS: :willkommen


----------



## axel (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo Ingo 

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden.:Willkommen2
Auf keinen Fall Löcher in die Folie schneiden . Hast Du eine Kapilarsperre am Ufer  ? Ich schließen mich Axel mit der Ufermatte an . Eventuell bei den höreren Bereichen noch zusätzlich Pflanztaschen anbringen .
Mach doch mal ein paar mehr Fotos , auch vom Rand .

Lg 
axel


----------



## Ingo h. (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Eine Kapilarrsperre habe ich nicht.
Mit noch mehr Fotos wird zur Zeit nix, da ich heute im Garten war und dort sieht es aus wie in Sibirien (20 cm Schnee).
Ich komme leider nicht mehr richtig an den hinteren Uferbereich ran, sonst hätte ich etwas Erde unter der Folie herausgenommen, damit die Böschung nicht so hoch ausfällt.
Außerdem habe ich schon etliche Steine aufgeschichtet und bepflanzt.
Das alles wieder freizulegen dürfte nur zur Folge haben, dass ich im Wasser lande. 
Ich dachte erst an eine Bepflanzung, die Problemlos 30 cm Folie überwächst. Kann ja auch ne Art __ Moos sein.
An die Taschen hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Bei der Ufermatte sehe ich auch die Gefahr, dass es mir den Teich "leersaugt".
Wollte nicht erst mit der Lösung des Problems warten bis die Saison begonnen hat, da man im Baumarkt jeden Mist angedreht bekommt.


----------



## Ingo h. (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

ich habe noch ein Bild gefunden.
Das ist kurz nach anlegen des Teiches, ich glaube im Juni letzten Jahres entstanden.
Die bepflanzten Uferbereiche sind schon ganz gut überwachsen.
Nur der Bereich hinten links, neben den flachen Steinen macht mir noch etwas Sorgen, da ich nicht direkt dort pflanzen kann.

Ingo


----------



## axel (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo Ingo 

Also was ich so bei dem letzten Foto  sehe, könntest Du Probleme mit Deinem Wasser bekommen . So wie es aussieht kann vom Teichrand bei starkem Regen Erde in den Teich geschwämmt werden . Das wär garnicht gut . Es kommt zum Algenwachstum und die Wasserwerte sind auch schlecht .
Aber die Fotoperspektive kann auch täuschen . Sollte aber die Erdschicht höher als die Folie sein , müstest Du noch mal den Folienrand ausbuddeln und an eine Kante hochstellen. 

Lg
axel


----------



## Ingo h. (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Das sieht schlimmer aus, als es ist.
Das Ufer ist durch einen Wall vom Wasser getrennt, deshalb ist die Folie so stark zu sehen.
Ich hatte im letzten Jahr keine Probleme bei starken Regen. Das Wasser war so klar, das ich bis in 1,2 m tiefe blicken konnte.
Ich müsste mal ein aktuelles Bild machen, damit man das besser sieht, aber wie oben schon erwähnt zurzeit nicht möglich.

Ingo


----------



## Christine (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo Ingo,

erst einmal :Willkommen2 bei uns. Hier bist Du schon mal richtig!

Ich befürchte, Axel hat recht. Du solltest dringend mal nach Kapillarsperre suchen und lesen - zum Beispiel *hier*. Du hast da nämlich eine paar hübsche Falten, die Dir den Teich leersaugen können.

Und bloss keine Löcher schneiden, Du vergrößerst nur die mögliche Fehlerquote.


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo Ingo,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Hast Du evtl. noch ein Bild für uns, wo man die Pflanzzonen erkennen kann = eines "mit ohne" Wasser? 

Bisher sieht man ja so gut wie keine Pflanzen im Teich.


----------



## Ingo h. (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Wie gesagt die beiden Bilder sind 1 Tag nach befüllen des Teiches entstanden und neue sind zurzeit leider noch nicht möglich.
Sobald es etwas abgetaut ist, werde ich aktuelle machen.

Ingo


----------



## Redlisch (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Was Annett meint ist ein Bild bevor du das Wasser eingefüllt hast 

Wo man die einzelnen Zonen besser sehen kann.

Axel


----------



## Ingo h. (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hier ist ein Bild ohne Wasser und Folie.
Es geht im hinteren Bereich ziemlich steil runter bis 1,25 m tiefe.
Im vorderen Bereich geht sehr flach bis auf 20 cm Wassertiefe und rechts auf dem Bild habe ich versucht, eine Terasse anzulegen, um einen __ Rohrkolben unterzubringen.
genau mittig an der tiefsten Stelle habe ich eine Seerose eingebracht.

Ingo


----------



## Ingo h. (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hier fülle ich gerade Wasser ein, unter fachkundiger Aufsicht (links).
Durch die Dreiecksform war es schwierig die Falten rauszubekommen.

Ingo


----------



## waterman (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo Ingo,

von mir ein Tipp zur Randbepflanzung. Als Freund von Schwimminseln wäre meine Idee, eine Schwimminsel zu "basteln" und mit __ Brunnenkresse oder anderen wüchsigen Pflanzen zu bestücken. Bei mir ist die Brunnenkresse letztes Jahr prächtig gewuchert und hat einige sichtbare Folienstücke gut kaschiert.
Gruß Wil


----------

